# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال: هل هؤلاء أفضل محققي الكتب؟

## محماس بن داود

1-	أحمد محمد شاكر
2-	عبد السلام هارون
3-	محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
4-	بكر أبو زيد (تحقيق وإشراف)
5-	عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي (إشراف)
6-	حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي
7-	محمود محمد شاكر (كتب الأدب)
8-	محمد عوّامة
9-	شعيب الأرزاؤوط
10-	عبد القادر الأرناؤوط

----------


## أحمد الفارس

حجرت واسعاً أخي محماس ! 
هلا قلت : هل هؤلاء من أفضل المحققين ؟
وموضوع التحقيق والمحققين أصبحت له منتديات خاصة تكشف أسراره وتجلو غباره فعليك بها ...
وأنصحك بالبعد عن صيغ التفضيل كأفضل وأحسن وأجود .... الخ 
لأن كل دار وكل محقق وكل مؤلف وكل ... له الجيد وله الحسن وله الرديء
والله الموفق

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

فعلا أخي الفاضل هؤلاء من أفضل المحققين وهناك غيرهم كثير:
- عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي رحمه الله .
- السيد أحمد صقر رحمه الله .
- محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله.
- محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رحمه الله .
- محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم رحمه الله .
- إحسان عباس رحمه الله.
- علي محمد البجاوي رحمه الله.
- حسين محمد نصار حفظه الله.
- رمضان عبد التواب رحمه الله .
- محمود محمد الطناحي رحمه الله .
- عبد الفتاح الحلو رحمه الله.
- شوقي ضيف رحمه الله .
- الأستاذ مصطفى السقا، رحمه الله.
- عائشة عبد الرحمن (بنت الشاطئ) رحمها الله .
- محمد رشاد سالم رحمه الله .
- محفوظ الرحمن السلفي رحمه الله.
- أكرم ضياء العمري حفظه الله.
- عبد الرحمن العثيمين حفظه الله.
- فخر الدين قباوة ، رحمه الله.
- عبدالفتاح أبو غدة رحمه الله .
- محمد الدالي حفظه الله.
- بشار عواد معروف حفظه الله .
- موفق بن عبد القادر حفظه الله.
- سعد بن عبد الله الحميد حفظه الله .
- مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان حفظه الله .
- وصي الله عباس حفظه الله.
- عبد الرحمن الفريوائي حفظه الله .

هذا ما حضرني الآن من رأس القلم . والأمر يطول فلعلي أعود .

----------


## خليل المخطوطات

هل من واجب المحقق أن يعتني بنفسه بالفهارس التفصيلية كأسماء الأعلام والفرق والبلدان  والأشعار الخ ام له أن يفوض ذلك لغيره كالناشر مثلا؟

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد على هذه النصيحة الغالية

وجزى الله شيخنا علي على هذه المعلومات القيمة.

وننتظر بقية الإخوة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> هل من واجب المحقق أن يعتني بنفسه بالفهارس التفصيلية كأسماء الأعلام والفرق والبلدان  والأشعار الخ ام له أن يفوض ذلك لغيره كالناشر مثلا؟


أخي الفاضل .
سؤالك خارج الموضوع لكن سوف أجيبك إجابة مختصرة - بعد إذن أخينا محماس وإن لم يأذن حذفت السؤال والجواب - وإن شئت الإطالة فضع السؤال مرة أخرى في موضوع مستقل.
الجواب/ لو أسند المحقق فهرسة الكتاب للدار نسب الفهرسة إليهم ولا ينسبها لنفسه .
ويمكنه أن يستعين في عملية الفهرسة بأحد طلبة العلم ويشرف على عمله ويسجل ذلك في بداية الفهرس. وهذا موضوع هام لكن للإطالة مكان آخر. بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

ماذا عن تحقيق الشيخ علي النشار

----------


## عمر رحال

الشيخ الدكتور أحمد معبد .
الشيخ أحمد شحاتة الألفي السكندري [ أبو محمد الألفي ] .
الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني .
الشيخ رفعت فوزي عبد المطلب .
الشيخ سيد الجميلي .
الشيخ محمد عمرو عبد اللطيف - رحمه الله - .
وغيرهم الكثير ......

----------


## شعاع النصر

إن لم يكن ما ذكرتم فمن ؟ حفظ الله الحي ورحم الميت

----------


## البريك

الحكم على المحقق يكون من خلال عمله وليس من خلال اسمه..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التخريج والتعليق العلمي ليس هو التحقيق كله، هو شيءٌ منه.

----------


## طالبة العلم

جزاكم الله خيراً اخواني ، وحمداً لله أن يسر لنا من يدلنا على الخير ..

----------


## السلمي

ممن يُذكَر في التحقيق ، و حسن التعليق ، من قال عنه الشيخ الفاضل / عبد الكريم الخضير- حفظه الله - :
" إنه من خيرة طلاب العلم ، و ليته يفيد طلاب العلم من تعليقاته "
إنه الشيخ الكريم الذي أحببته ، و لم أره إلا مرة واحدة عبر جهاز التلفاز :
أبو معاذ طارق عوض الله محمد - نفع الله به -

----------


## الكردستاني

وكذلك:
حمدي عبد المجيد السلفي، محقق معجم الطبراني الكبير وغيره
و محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق، محقق كثير من كتب الإمام الشوكاني

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

لا يمكن أن نتحدث عن المحققين في البلاد العربية دون أن نذكر العلماء المحققين المغاربة أمثال : 
- عبد الله كنون
- محمد بن تاويت الطنجي 
- محمد المنوني 
- محمد ابراهيم الكتاني
-محمد حجي 
- أحمد الشرقاوي إقبال  
-سعيد أعراب - وغيرهم ممن ماتوا رحمهم الله جميعا 
 وأكتفي من الأحياء - وفيهم الكثير ممن أثبتوا جدارتهم في هذا المجال  - بشيخ المحققين المغاربة  اليوم أستاذنا الكبير الدكتور محمد بنشريفة مد الله في عمره

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يضاف إلى ما ذكر من المحققين المغاربة  الأساتذة:
- محمد الفاسي رحمه الله 
- عبد الوهاب بن منصور 
- عبد الهادي التازي - وغيرهم

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة المفيدة، والسبب في طرح مثل هذا السؤال هو جمع أسماء أفضل المحققين لكي نضمهم إلى قائمة فيها أفضل دور النشر وأفضل طبعات الكتب العلمية حتى يسهل على إخواننا من طلبة العلم وغيرهم اقتناء أفضل طبعات الكتب العلمية وفي هذا فوائد منها حفظ المال والوقت، وستصدر هذه القائمة بعد جمع وتنقيح هذه الأسماء من قبل الإخوة العلماء وطلبة العلم في المنتديات وغيرها إن شاء الله. فنرجو ممن لديه إضافات أو ملاحظات أن لا يبخل علينا بها.

----------


## أبوالبركات

المحقق البارع د.محمد رشاد سالم  رحمه الله ...يكفيه تحقيقه لمنهاج السنة لابن تيمية

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ماذا عن تحقيق الشيخ علي النشار


الأخ الفاضل ، معذرة تأخرت كثيرًا في التعقيب على مشاركتك بسبب بعض المشاغل .
الدكتور علي سامي النشار أستاذ ورئيس قسم الفلسفة الإسلامية بكلية الآداب جامعة الأسكندرية ولم أقف على من نعته بـ(الشيخ) قبلك فإن قصدت ذلك لسنه فلا بأس .
وأما عن تحقيقاته فلا أذكر له شيئًا ، وإنما اشتهر الدكتور بكتابيه : ((نشأة الفكر الفلسفي في الإسلام)) ، و((مناهج البحث عند مفكري الإسلام)) وليس الرجل معدودًا في المحققين للتراث حسب معرفتي ، والرجل مع ثنائه العاطر على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فمعلوماتي أنه أشعري في المعتقد ، والله أعلم .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عبد العزيز الميمني الراجكوتي علامة مبدع مبدع ، محله مع الجماعة المتقنين في رأس القائمة ، حسبه سمطه دليلاً

----------


## بنت الخير

ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل

الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : لا بد من التفريق بين مؤلفاته وتحقيقاته ، فمؤلفاته فوق الثريا ، وأما تحقيقاته فليست بذاك ، خذ مثلاً : فضل الصلاة على النبي للجهضمي، المشكاة ، مختصر الشمائل ، العلم . وتحقيقات غيره لهذه الكتب أفضل منها ، إلا المشكاة ، فلم أر من حققها غيره.
الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني : كذلك ، خذ مثلاً : تحقيقه للمنتقى لابن الجارود ، والصلاة على النبي للقشيري .
بنت الشاطىء : أديبة ، لم تحقق غير كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم ، وتحقيقها ليس بذاك .
سامي النشار : فلسفي ، لا تحقيقات له .
صبحي حلاق : ضعيف التحقيق ، وانظر تحقيقه لمعارج القبول ، وتحقيقه للتميز لمسلم ، ففي الأول قصور كبير ، وأكثر تعليقاته في التمييز منقولة من تعليقات المعلمي .
عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي : لا تحقيقات له ، إنما هو ثري يملك المال وبه يشتري جهد العلماء وينبه لنفسه .
طارق عوض الله : تحقيقاته جيدة ، لكن كل تحقيقاته المتأخرة ، إنما هي تحقيقات مكتبه لتحقيق التراث ، وعمله قاصر على توزيع الأعمال ، وترتيب البحث ، ونسبة العمل لنفسه ، كما صنع في تدريب الراوي ، ونيل الأوطار .
عبد السلام هارون ومحي الدين عبد الحميد : كسائر محققي دار الكتب كالإبياري والبجاوي ومحمد أبو الفضل وغيرهم ، وعملهم قاصر على ضبط النصوص .
سيد الجميلي : لص تحقيقات ، مثله مثل عبد الرؤف سعد ، ولا تحقيقات له نافعة ، وانظر على سبيل المثال تحقيقه لمفتاح الجنة .
مشهور حسن : مبدع في نفخ الكتب ، وتكبير أحجامها ، وانظر كل كتبه .
عبد الفتاح أبو غدة : مجيد في تحقيقاته ، لكنه كثير الاستطراد والتفريعات ، فخرج تحقيقاته عن المقصود ، وتصيير الورقات المعدودة مجلداً ضخماً ، وانظر الرفع والتكميل .
محمد رشيد رضا : تحقيقاته هشة ضعيفة ، وقارن مثلاً تحقيقه لكتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي ، بتحقيق عبد الله دراز لهذا الكتاب ، وقارن التحقيقين بتحقيق مشهور حسن للكتاب بعد نفخه ، وقارن تحقيق مشهور بتحقيق أبي أويس أحد تلامذة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي ، تجد الأخير أفضل ذلك . وأقله جودة تحقيق محمد رشيد .
عبد القادر وشعيب الأرناؤط : عالمين كبيرين ، لكن تحقيقات غيرهما أفضل من تحقيقاتهما ، وقارن مثلاً تحقيقهما لزاد المعاد ، بتحقيق تلامذة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي : يحيى سوس ومسعد كامل ، فالأخيرة أفضل بمراحل .
مصطفى العدوي : عالم محدث كبير ، لكن تحقيقاته ليست كتصنيفاته ، وانظر تحقيقه للمنتخب لعبد بن حميد ، بل ربما كانت تحقيقات بعض تلامذته أفضل ، وانظر مثلاً تحقيقه للوابل الصيب طبعة دار الصحابة ، بتحقيق تلميذه يحيى سوس طبعة دار ابن رجب ، فالثانية أفضل ، وقارن الطبعتين بالطبعة التي أشرف عليها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد ، تجد الفرق شاسع .
صبحي السامرائي : عالم مشهور ، من أسوء الناس تحقيقا من ناحية الضبط والتعاليق ، وانظر تحقيقه للأشربة .
مقبل الوادعي : عالم مشهور ، وتحقيقاته ليست كتصنيفاته ، وتحقيقاته ليست بذاك ، وانظر تحقيقه لكتاب الدارقطني الالزامات والتتبع .
أحمد فريد المزيدي : لص تحقيقات ، وانظر تحققه للشمائل ، وتدريب الراوي .
يحيى بن سوس الأزهري : تحقيقاته ليست على وتيرة واحدة ، تحقيقه للوابل الصيب ليس بذاك ، لكن تحقيقه لصحيح مسلم أكثر من رائع .
أيمن الشبراوي : تحقيقاته ليست على وتيرة واحدة ، وتحقيقه لتدريب الراوي جيد .
عصام الصبابطي : تحقيقاته ضعيفة في الجملة ، وانظر تحقيقه لسبل السلام ، وأخلاق النبي ، والأحاديث القدسية .
محمد الغزالي : عالم مشهور ، تحقيقاته ليست كتصنيفاته ، وتحقيقاته غاية في الضعف ، وانظر مثلاً تحقيقه لصيد الخاطر .
مسعد الحسيني : تحقيقاته ليست على وتيرة واحدة ، وتحقيقاته المتأخرة جيدة .
محمد السعيد بسيوني : تحقيقاته جيدة ، وليست على وتيرة واحدة ، انظر تحقيقه لشعب الإيمان ، وتحقيقه لمسند الباغندي ، ويكفيه فخراً موسوعته : موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي ، فقد كانت أكثر من رائعة .
عبد الوهاب عبد اللطيف : تحقيقاته ليست بذاك ، من ناحيتي الضبط والتعاليق ، قارن ملاً تحقيقه لتدريب الراوي ، بسائر التحققات بعده .
مجدي السيد إبراهيم : تحقيقاته ليست على وتيرة واحدة .
الأخوان مصطفى وعبد اللطيف عاشور : لا تحقيقات لهما ، بل هما دخلاء .
أبو مالك القفيلي : تحقيقاته جيدة ، وغيرها أجود منها ، قارن تحقيقه لكتاب التوحيد ، بتحقيق عبد العزيز الشهوان ترى أن تحقيق القفيلي أفضل ، وقارنه بتحقيق يحيى سوس ، ترى تحقيق الأخير أفضل .
سيد رجب : تحقيقاته جيدة ، قارن تحقيقه لسيرة ابن هشام بتحقيقات غيره .
إبراهيم بحبح الدمياطي : تحقيقاته ليست على وتيرة واحدة ، فتحقيقه للمدخل للحاكم ليس بذاك ، وتحقيقه للكفاية للخطيب جيد .
ناصر الشثري : تحقيقاته رائعة في الغالب .
عبد العزيز الشهوان : تحقيقاته متوسطة ، وقارن تحقيقه بتحقيق عبد الله عامر ، تجد أن الثاني سارق ، وأن تحقيقات الشهوان جيدة ، ولكن غيرها أجود منها .
صلاح فتحي : تحقيقاته جيدة . ويكفيه تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة .
.
.
ولعلي أتحفكم بمجموعة غير هؤلاء ، إن لم تحذف مشاركتي هذه

----------


## الرابية

ولا ننس شيخنا الفاضل سعد الحميد المشرف على الموقع 
هذه الشخصية أعرفها عن قرب ممن يبذل جهد عظيم للتحقيق كتاب
ولعل من أنفسها غرر الفوائد لرشيد العطار   وكذا مايشرف عليه من التحقيقات مثل شرح العلل  لابن أبي حاتم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخت الفاضلة / بنت الخير جزاك الله خيرًا، لي وقفة مع بعض النقاط .



> بنت الشاطىء : أديبة ، لم تحقق غير كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم ، وتحقيقها ليس بذاك .


بنت الشاطئ لم تحقق معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم وإنما حققت ((معرفة أنواع علوم الحديث)) المعروفة بمقدمة ابن الصلاح وبهامشه ((محاسن الاصطلاح)) للبلقيني والكتاب مطبوع بدار المعارف.



> عبد السلام هارون ومحي الدين عبد الحميد : كسائر محققي دار الكتب كالإبياري والبجاوي ومحمد أبو الفضل وغيرهم ، وعملهم قاصر على ضبط النصوص .


وهل التحقيق إلا ضبط النص .
وتعليقك هذا يعني أنكِ تجهلين التحقيق أو تجهلين قدر هؤلاء أو كلا الأمرين .




> مشهور حسن : مبدع في نفخ الكتب ، وتكبير أحجامها ، وانظر كل كتبه .


هذه وجهة نظر لا يجب حمل جميع الناس عليها وليست خاصة بالشيخ مشهور .




> محمد رشيد رضا : تحقيقاته هشة ضعيفة ، وقارن مثلاً تحقيقه لكتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي ، بتحقيق عبد الله دراز لهذا الكتاب ، وقارن التحقيقين بتحقيق مشهور حسن للكتاب بعد نفخه ، وقارن تحقيق مشهور بتحقيق أبي أويس أحد تلامذة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي ، تجد الأخير أفضل ذلك . وأقله جودة تحقيق محمد رشيد .


هذا الحكم فيه تجاهل تام للمراحل التي مر بها التحقيق عبر عصوره .



> محمد السعيد بسيوني : تحقيقاته جيدة ، وليست على وتيرة واحدة ، انظر تحقيقه لشعب الإيمان ، وتحقيقه لمسند الباغندي ، ويكفيه فخراً موسوعته : موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي ، فقد كانت أكثر من رائعة .


هذا خطأ !!!!!!





> ولعلي أتحفكم بمجموعة غير هؤلاء ، إن لم تحذف مشاركتي هذه


بانتظار البقية ، ولن تحذف مشاركتك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

سبب وصفي لكلامك المتعلق بزغلول بالخطأ :
أولا: ليس للرجل تحقيق يحمد عليه وكل أعماله أخطاء فاحشة .
ثانيًا : موسوعة  أطراف الحديث لم يعملها بنفسه بل صنعها بعض طلبة العلم وبعض الجهلة في مكتبة الشيخ حامد بالعباسية وأخذها ورتبها ونسبها لنفسه وفيها من الأخطاء ما لا يعلمه إلا الله واسأل مجرب فقد عملت عليها حوالي عشر سنوات قبل استعمال الحاسب الآلي .
وقد عفا عليها الزمن ومعظم طبعات الكتب التي بها طبعت بتحقيقات أخرى أكثر جودة وإتقانًا .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

( أظن أفضل المحققين هو الذي يقابل المخطوطات ثم يطبعها و لا يضيف لها شيئاً )

لماذا لا تطبع كتب السلف كما هي بلا تعليق و لا حتى تخريج و لا أي إضافة ، و إنما إذا كان فيها خطأ في العقيدة يشار إليه 
و  إن كان للطابع جهد فيجعله في المقابلة و يكون له الحق في نسخته و تسمى باسمه فلو قابلت مثلاً  مخطوطات كتاب الطب النبوي للذهبي ، و كان في أحدهما بياض ، أقول جاء في النسخة الثانية كذا ثم أطبع الكتاب و يسمى الكتاب ( كتاب الطب النبوي نسخة من صاحب النقب ) أليس لو فعلنا هذا لربما طبعت جميع مخطوطات العالم من كتب أهل السنة في 40 سنة فقط 

لماذا تضخيم الكتاب 60 صفحة مقدمة فقط و الحواشي 200 صفحة و كلها :
التعريف بالمؤلف : و من طالب العلم الذي لا يعرف الذهبي 
الحالة السياسية في عصره و الإجتماعية و الإقتصادية ....شيوخه و تلاميذه و قول العلماء فيه .......
ثم تخريج جميع الآيات : أليس هذا تشجيع لطالب العلم على الكسل  
ثم تخريج الأحاديث : أليس هذا موجود في كتب التخريج هل يعجز طالب العلم أن يفتحها أما العامي فلو كتبتها له ما فهمها 
ثم تراجم الأعلام : أليس المفترض بطالب العلم أن عنده كتب تراجم و يكون قرأها و يرجع لها عند الحاجة 
ثم البلاد و الدول و الفرق : هل معنى ذلك لا تقرأ شيئاً غير هذا الكتاب 

و تجد هذه الأشياء تتكرر في كل كتاب فإذا قرأت كتب الذهبي ربما تقرأ ترجمته حوالي 20 مرة ، أليس الرجوع لها في كتب التراجم أفضل ، و تمر عليك الحواشي نفسها في كل الكتب التي تقرأها لأن الأعلام و الدول و الأحاديث و الآيات متقاربة في الكتب ، فلماذا تكتب في كل كتاب لماذا لا يرجع لها في أمهات الكتب و يكفي 

ثم فهارس تبلغ 100 صفحة 

ثم يقولون لا زالت ذخائر المخطوطات لم تحقق ! لأن تحقيق الكتاب الواحد على هذه الطريقة يحتاج أربع سنوات ، و فيه تعويد للقارئ على الكسل و عدم الرجوع لأمهات الكتب و حتى القرآن و لا الحديث و لا الرجال و التخريج و لا التاريخ و لا الفرق أي نحن نطلب العلم بدلاً عنك 

هل أحد يوافقني في هذا الرأي أن المسألة مبالغ فيها و أن كثيراً من كتب السلف لا تحتاج تحقيقاً أصلاً و إنما تحتاج جمعاً فقط 
إنظروا لمجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام 37 مجلد مجموع من السعودية و سوريا و مصر و حتى باريس ، و يكاد يكون مقابلة فقط بدون حواشي و كم نفع الله به

----------


## أبو أنَسٍ الأنْصارِيّ

الشيخ محمد بن عبد الحكيم القاضي .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

بنت الخير
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 



> بنت الشاطىء : أديبة ، لم تحقق غير كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم ، وتحقيقها ليس بذاك .


وأين تحقيقها لرسالة الصاهل والشاحج لأبي العلاء ، كان ممتازاً ، مع هناتٍ فيه .



> ولعلي أتحفكم بمجموعة غير هؤلاء ، إن لم تحذف مشاركتي هذه


لا أحسبهم يحذفونها ، ، ، ، وإن كان كلامك جارحاً عند بعضنا ، فبقاؤها ضروري ليناقشك مخالفوك في كلامك
وأنا أرى أن تفسري ما يعنيه مصطلح التحقيق عندك ليفهم الناظر كلامك بلا زيادة ولا نقص .
تقبلي تحيتي

----------


## بنت الخير

> بنت الشاطئ لم تحقق معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم وإنما حققت ((معرفة أنواع علوم الحديث)) المعروفة بمقدمة ابن الصلاح.





> أين تحقيقها لرسالة الصاهل والشاحج لأبي العلاء ، كان ممتازاً ، مع هناتٍ فيه ..


أصبتما . ولعلكما معي أن تحقيقها لكتاب واحد أو اثنين ، ولو أجادت تحقيقهما ، لا يجعلها من محققي الكتب ، وإلا لأدرج في المحققين كل حملة الماجستير والدكتوراة ، الذين غالب رسائلهم ، تحقيقات .

ا


> قتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الخير  
> عبد السلام هارون ومحي الدين عبد الحميد : كسائر محققي دار الكتب كالإبياري والبجاوي ومحمد أبو الفضل وغيرهم ، وعملهم قاصر على ضبط النصوص . 
> وهل التحقيق إلا ضبط النص .
> وتعليقك هذا يعني أنكِ تجهلين التحقيق أو تجهلين قدر هؤلاء أو كلا الأمرين ...


زادك الله أدباً .
وأنا لا أقلل من قيمة أعمال هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم ، لكن ظنك أني أعيب العلماء هو ما حملك على هذا الفهم ، وهو فهم خاطئ ، والتحقيق اليوم مصطلح لا يقتصر على ضبط النص ، فتنبه .
هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم ، وأمثالهم هو رواد هذا العلم في العصر الحديث ، لكن لم يعد معنى التحقيق مقتصراً على ما كان في زمانهم من ضبط النصوص .
 وأما قول أخي مسلم بن عبد الله : 



> وأنا أرى أن تفسري ما يعنيه مصطلح التحقيق عندك ليفهم الناظر كلامك بلا زيادة ولا نقص...


فأظني أجبت بهذا على دون الدخول في معنى التحقيق ، وارتباطه بالتخريج ، ودخول أحدهما في الآخر ، فأنا أتكلم عن مصطلح عرفي .

أما كلامي عن محمد السعيد زغلول فقلتُ:



> محمد السعيد بسيوني : تحقيقاته جيدة ، وليست على وتيرة واحدة ، انظر تحقيقه لشعب الإيمان ، وتحقيقه لمسند الباغندي ، ويكفيه فخراً موسوعته : موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي ، فقد كانت أكثر من رائعة ....


فرد عليَّ (على أحمد عبد الباقي ) بقوله :



> هذا خطأ !!!!!!


وأما قولك عن الموسوعة:



> وقد عفا عليها الزمن ومعظم طبعات الكتب التي بها طبعت بتحقيقات أخرى أكثر جودة وإتقانًا ..


فلعلك لم تنتبه لقولي : 



> فقد كانت..


وأما قولك :



> موسوعة أطراف الحديث لم يعملها بنفسه بل صنعها بعض طلبة العلم وبعض الجهلة في مكتبة الشيخ حامد بالعباسية وأخذها ورتبها ونسبها لنفسه وفيها من الأخطاء ما لا يعلمه إلا الله واسأل مجرب فقد عملت عليها حوالي عشر سنوات قبل استعمال الحاسب الآلي


ففائدة استفدتها منك ، والذي رأيته في تقديم البنداري للموسوعة : أنها عمل فردي قام به محمد السعيد بسيوني . فأفدتنا أنت بفائة .
.


وختاماً: 
فما ذكرته وجهة نظر لي ، أسعدني أنكم وافقتموني على أكثرها ، كما أسعدني انتقادكم ، فقد كان مدللاً عليه ، لا كلاماً مرسلاً ، فلذا استفدت منه .
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بنت الخير

ختاماًأرى أن السؤال عن أفضل المحققين ، سؤال خاطئ ، وأن السؤال ينبغي أن يصاغ هكذا : ما أفضل تحقيق لكتاب كذا ؟
فالعلم لا يؤخذ بالرجال ، لكن كما قيل : اعرف الحق تعرف أهله .

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاكم الله خيرا 

الموضوع تشعب!

الغرض من الموضوع أنه إذا رأى طالب العلم المبتدئ كتاباً له أكثر من طبعة فإنه يستطيع الرجوع إلى مثل هذه القائمة ليعرف أفضل المحققين. هناك قائمة بأفضل دور النشر، وهناك قائمة أخرى بأفضل طبعات الكتب، فهذه القوائم تخدم طالب العلم في شراء أفضل طبعة للكتاب الذي يريده. أما الإقتصار على ذكر أفضل الطبعات فهذا قد لا يفيد في الطبعات الجديدة التي منها ما هو أفضل من بعض القديم، فيكون اسم دار النشر واسم المحقق عاملان مساعدان في الاختيار. وسبب جمع مثل هذا ما واجهته شخصيا من معاناة في اختيار بعض الكتب وما أهدرته من مال في شراء بعض الطبعات الرديئة، وهذا ليس خاصاً بي، بل يكاد يكون عاماً عند أكثر طبة العلم المبتدئين أمثالي.

ننتظر رأي الجميع في المحققين حتى ننشر هذه القائمة فتكون خادمة لطلبة العلم. فنرجو ممن لديه معلومات عن المحققين أن يساهم في الموضوع.

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

لاننسى تحقيقات الشيخ علي العمران .فهي مفيدة وجيدة .

أما الشيخ الفاضل محمد بن عبدالحكيم القاضي .تحقيقاته جيدة وله اطلاع واسع لكن للأسف كتبه لم تخرج .؟ ولم يخرج منها إلا القليل وأكثرها مؤلفات وليس تحقيق.

فنتمنى من شيخنا الشيخ محمد القاضي أن يخرج تحقيقاته ومؤلفاته , فهي متعوب عليها .

----------


## بنت الخير

فوائد حول بعض المحققين
الفائدة الأولى:
قلتُ:



> أحمد فريد المزيدي : لص تحقيقات ، وانظر تحقيقه للشمائل ، وتدريب الراوي .


وهذه هي الفائدة: 
قال أحمد فريد المزيدي عن نفسه في منتدى الأصلين:



> القضية بيننا يا أخي هي تصحيح المفاهيم والوسطية الحقة- علمًا بأن الفقير شريف حسني- وخويدم أعتاب ومقامات آل البيت والذرية الطاهرة إلا أن الأمر أمر دين - فإن وجدنا مسألة فيها خلاف لا نقطع فيها قبل الاجتهاد والبحث والتحقيق والتدقيق الكامل بروية وعقل صاف وقلب واعٍ وتسليم كامل فحينئذ نرزق إن شاء الله الفتح والصواب وسلامة الاعتقاد- فهذه منهجية الأشاعرة وأرباب الحقائق والمكاشفات من السادة الصوفية .... 
> اللهم نسألك الإخلاص والصدق وارضا منك وعبودة خالصة لك.


المصدر: منتدى الأصلين
××××××××××××××
وللمشرفين حق حذف الرابط إن شاؤا

----------


## بنت الخير

فوائد حول بعض المحققين
الفائدة الثانية:
قلتُ:



> مشهور حسن : مبدع في نفخ الكتب ، وتكبير أحجامها ، وانظر كل كتبه .


وهذه هي الفائدة: 
قال الناقد السلفي عن كتاب الاعتصام في منتدى الألوكة:
.


> طبعة مشهور في أربعة مجلدات وهو يشرف على الكتاب لا يحقق وهذا عنه معروف أصلحه الله.


المصدر: منتدى الألوكة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=1172

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
قول الأخت : بنت الخير : ( مشهور حسن : مبدع في نفخ الكتب ، وتكبير أحجامها ، وانظر كل كتبه !! ) 
كأنه كما قالت إن شاء الله !! لكني أراها ما أنصفت الرجل قط !! فإن مثار الموضوع  هنا : إنما هو عن أفضل المحققين ؟..فإن سلم لكِ قولكِ الماضي -وهو كذلك - ، فكيف الغفلة عن جهود الرجل في الضبط والتحرير وتوثيق النصوص وتلك التعليقات التي لم تكتحل عينُ عروسٍ بمثلها ؟!! بالله دعكِ من تلك الأراجيف المثارة بشأن تحقيقات ذاكم الرجل الفاضل !! وهاتِ البرهان الحيَّ على صحتها ؟ وإلا فدعونا من بُنيَّات الطريق !! والشيخ مشهور : من أفضل القائمين على تحقيق كتب التراث - مع بعض إعواز- في ربوع الدنيا إن لم يكن أفضلهم على الإطلاق !! وإن كنتُ أنتقد عليه أمورا غير الاتهام بالسرقة والتزوير !! كما يحلو لبعض إخواننا أن يصفه !! وللحديث بقية إن اقتضى المقام !!  وجزى الله الجميع خيرا .....

----------


## بنت الخير

أخي الكريم
أنا ما ظلمت الرجل ولا أسأت إلي تحقيقاته ، لكني قلت:




> مشهور حسن : مبدع في نفخ الكتب ، وتكبير أحجامها ، وانظر كل كتبه


وأنت أحسن الله إليك توافقني عليه ، إذ قلتَ : 



> فإن سلم لكِ قولكِ الماضي -وهو كذلك



أما قولك حفظك الله :



> فكيف الغفلة عن جهود الرجل في الضبط والتحرير وتوثيق النصوص وتلك التعليقات التي لم تكتحل عينُ عروسٍ بمثلها ؟!! بالله دعكِ من تلك الأراجيف المثارة بشأن تحقيقات ذاكم الرجل الفاضل !! وهاتِ البرهان الحيَّ على صحتها ؟ وإلا فدعونا من بُنيَّات الطريق !! والشيخ مشهور : من أفضل القائمين على تحقيق كتب التراث - مع بعض إعواز- في ربوع الدنيا إن لم يكن أفضلهم على الإطلاق !! وإن كنتُ أنتقد عليه أمورا غير الاتهام بالسرقة والتزوير !! كما يحلو لبعض إخواننا أن يصفه !! وللحديث بقية إن اقتضى المقام !!  وجزى الله الجميع خيرا .....


فاعلم أخي الفاضل : أن تكبير أحجام الكتب التي يحققها الشيخ مشهور له سببين:
الأول : فني ، وهو تكبير خط الكتابة .
والثاني : علمي ، وهو خروج التعليقات عن حد التحقيق بكثرة الاستطرادات ، والخروج عما يقتضيه التحقيق ، مع كتابة مجلد أو نحو مجلد كمقدمة لا يحتاج إليها أكثر طلاب العلم .
ولو أن الشيخ أفرد دراسته عن الكتاب التي جعلها كمقدمة له في مطبوعة خاصة ، لم يشترها أحد ، ولو كان الكتاب يباع بغير هذه المقدمة ، لاشترى طلاب العلم الكتاب ، ولم يلتفت إلى هذه المقدمة التي يكتبها الشيخ مشهور في مجلد أو نحو مجلد ، إلا من يحتاجها من الأكادميين .
ثم قد نقلت لك هذه الفائدة التي استفدتها أنا من الناقد السلفي حيث قال:



> طبعة مشهور في أربعة مجلدات وهو يشرف على الكتاب لا يحقق وهذا عنه معروف أصلحه الله...


فتبين لي بذلك أن تكبير حجم الكتب التي يحققها الشيخ مشهور ، ليس لغرض علمي ، بل تجاري بحت ، وإلا مالذي يبيح له أن يدعي التحقيق لما لم يحققه بل أشرف عليه ، وكيف يستجيز وهو وغيره ممن كنا نحسن الظن بهم ، كالتركي ، وطارق عوض الله ، وغيرهم ، أن يبخل على من حققوا الكتاب على الحقيقة بذكر أسمائهم ، ولو على وجه النقد لهم ، بل ينسب جهدهم لنفسه .
وأما ما ذكرتَه عن اتهام البعض لمشهور بالسرقة والتزوير ، فأمر لا أدخل فيه ، وإن كنتُ أظن أن الشيخ ليس بمحل لمثل هذا الاتهام ، وأُحسن به الظن ،  وأسأل الله سبحانه أن يستر علينا جميعاً في الدنيا والآخرة . 

دمتم في حفظ الله

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أطلق الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله لقب عميد المحققين على عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله .
ولو أننا نسفنا عمل كل عامل بسبب كتاب أو كتابين لضاعت جهود كبيرة وعظيمة ، فما من أحد كامل .

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

والله يا إخوة دور التحقيق تختلف باختلاف الشيخ المشرف عليها، فلا يجوز أن نحكم على كل شيخ له فريق عمل بأنه يسرق جهود غيره أو يدلس بنسبتها له.
وهذه نظرة عن عمل الشيخ في مركز التحقيق:
أولا: يعطون المخطوطات إلى بعض الطلبة فينسخونها ويضعونها على الكمبيوتر، وهذا في نظري مثل عمل النساخ إلى وقت غير بعيد، وهذا لا يبيح للناسخ أن يدعي أن المحقق سرق عمله.
ثانيا: بعد أن يتصفح الشيخ المخطوط وينظر منهجه ومحتواه، يقسم العمل على الطلبة، فيقوم هؤلاء بعزو الأحاديث إلى مظانها وإن قام بنافلة من العمل فإنه يكتب فائدة أو اعتراض أو توضيح،
ثالثا: يقوم الشيخ بمراجعة عمل هؤلاء الطلبة، ويصحح أخطاءهم، ثم يضفي لمسته على الكتاب، وقد حدثني أحد الفضلاء من أصحاب مكاتب التحقيق أنه ضاق ذرعا بعمل فريقه، لأن الوقت الذي يضيعه في تصحيح أخطائهم، يساوي تقريبا الوقت لو أنه حقق المخطوط.
فإذا كان من فريقه من يجيد عمل التحقيق فإنه لا يفتؤ إلا وينفرد بعمله، فينسى فضل الله عليه بملازمة هذا الشيخ الذي علمه وهو لا يدري بأن يصحح أخطاءه ويبين له منهج البحث العلمي، ينسى كل هذا، ويتبجح بأن الشيخ سرق حقوقه أو لم ينسب له عمله.
طبعا هذا يختلف من شيخ لآخر، وهناك فعلا من يعتمد كليا على طلبته، حتى إنك تسأله عن فائدة في كتاب المفترض أنه رقمها بيده، فيقول لك لا أدري، فإذا واجهته بأنها في كتابه الفلاني، يغير جوابه إلى: "لا أستحضر".

----------


## بنت الخير

أخي العنابي الكريم
أراك قد قسمت الشيوخ الذين يعملون من خلال فريق عمل إلى قسمين:
الأول : من ينظمون الأعمال ، فيكلفون النساخ بالنسخ ، والمحققين بالتحقيق ، ثم يجمع أحدهم كل ذلك ، ويضيف عليه لمسته ، وينسب كل العمل لنفسه، فيدعي الارهاق في مراجعة النسخ وقراءة المخطوطات ، وضبط الألفاظ ، ثم يتحدث عن جهده في التحقيق والتخريج والبحث عن الأحاديث في مظانها من الكتب المسندة ، وعزو الأقوال إلى قائليها ، وهؤلاء في نظرك هم الشيوخ المحترمون ، لأنهم لا يتكلون اتكالاً تاماً على فريق العمل معهم.

ونسيت أخي أنهم كذبة مدلسون ، تشبعوا بما لم يعطوا ، وغاية عملهم ، تنسيق الأعمال ، وإعادة الصياغة .

ولو أن رجلاً راجع في تحقيقه اليوم كتب الألباني رحمه الله ، ونقل مفادها بأسلوبه ، من غير عزو للألباني ، ومن غير رجوع للمصادر التي نقل منها الألباني ، ومن غير بحث في صحة كلام الألباني رحمه الله ، لو فعل أحد ذلك ، ما تراجع أحد من الناس عن رميه بالسرقة والتدليس .
لكن لما كان طلاب العلم العاملين بمكاتب التحقيق فقراء ، ولا صوت لهم يُسمع ، ولما كان لشيخهم صاحب مكتب التحقيق منةٌ في تعليمهم هذا العلم ، جاز لشيخهم المعلم الثري صاحب مكتب التحقيق ، أن يأخذ جهودهم التي عملوها بإشارته ، فينسبها لنفسه ، لا لشيء إلا لأنه صاحب منةٌ عليهم في تعليمهم طرق البحث العلمي . !!!
أهكذا تكون الأحكام ؟؟؟!!! وأبهذا يستحل العلماء نسبة أفكار غيرهم وكلامهم لأنفسهم ؟؟؟!!!
اخي الكريم ، كلامك صحيح فيما يتعلق بالحقوق المادية ، فالمحققون الصغار الفقراء ، أخذوا حقوقهم التي اتفقوا عليها مع صاحب المكتب ، سواء كانت منصفة ، أم مجحفة ، لكنهم اشترطوا شرطاً أوفوا به .
لكن حق الفكر ، حق أدبي ، لا ينسب لغير صاحبه ، أما اتفق الفضلاء أبداً على أن من شرف العلم أن ينسب كل قول إلى قائله ، فكيف استحل المتأخرون أن ينسبوا أقوال غيرهم لأنفسهم ؟!!!!!
أما القسم الثاني ممن ذكرتَ : فهم  الذين يعتمدون كليا على طلبتهم ، وهؤلاء في نظرك سيئون .

لكن في نظري ، كلا النوعين لصوص ، سرقوا جهود غيرهم ، أرادوا أن يظلوا سادة ، وأن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا ، وخافوا أن يكبر الصغار فيأنفوا من العمل لأسيادهم ، فنسبوا جهود غيرهم لأنفسهم ، ومنعوا الآخرين حتى ذكر أسمائهم .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

ما زالت الأخت الفاضلة : يحلو لها الاسترسال في غمار ذلك الميهع الخطر !!.
فتراها تقول عن الشيخ مشهور : ( ما الذي يبيح له أن يدعي التحقيق لما لم يحققه بل أشرف عليه !! ) كذا !! مع أن دليل هذا هو عين دعوتها بلا ريب !! ثم تربأ بنفسها عن وصم الشيخ بـ (السرقة والتزوير !! ) كأن الذي (  يدعي التحقيق لما لم يحققه  !! ) ليس بلص محترف !! ثم ما جدوى التعلُّق بكلمات الأخ السلفي في حق مشهور ؟ وأنتِ تجعليها : (  فائدة !!) مع أنها في الحقيقة ( قارعة !! ) ودعوى مجرّدة عن أيِّ برهان حيٍّ قط !! ..أهكذا يكون البحث والتحري إزاء رمي الأماثل بكل بهتان ؟
وأعجب من هذا كله : ثنائها على تحقيق - كذا - أيمن الشبراوي - أصلحه الله - لـ ( تدريب الراوي ) للسيوطي !! كأنها ما تدري ما وراء الأكمة ؟!! ...
والحاصل : أننا نستمهل الأخوة  : التريُّثَ طويلا فيما يسعون لإسقاط الثقة بتحقيقاته بمجرد جَرَّة قلم !! وأكاد أشمُّ بين حروف كلمات بعضهم : 
                    فحيحَ أفعى أجمعت لِعَضّ ********  فهي تحكُّ بعضها ببعض !!

----------


## الواحدي

انْجُ سعد.. فقد هلك سعيد!أوافقك الرأي، أختنا الفاضلة. وقد يبدو في كلامك حدة وتجن، لكنه لا يبدو كذلك إلا لواحد من ثلاثة:
1-	تلميذ أو صديق لأحد الذين ذكرتهم، يتعصب له مخلصا أو لحاجة في نفسه يؤمِّل قضاءها "وتحقيقها".
2-	ناشر أو صاحب "مكتب تحقيق" يتعامل بالطريقة التي أدنتها، فهي تسوء قوما وتسر آخرين، لا نعلمهم؛ الله يعلمهم.
3-	متفرغ للتحقيق يرى نفسه دون الذين ذكرتهم، فهو ينافح عنهم خشية انتقال لهب النقد إلى وَرَقِه ووَرِقه. 
ولا تسأليني: "ما شر الثلاثة؟" فلا أنا ولا "أمّ عمرو" يمكننا الجواب عن ذلك...
وقد استشفَّيت من كلام أخينا "العنابي" أن له علاقة وثيقة بالورق، وأخشى ما أخشاه أن يكون من "أصحاب المكاتب". وأمنيتي أن يطلع على التعقيب، فينسخ بعض تصوره عن حقيقة التحقيق. وأهم ما أود لفت انتباهه إليه هو أن إخراج نص المخطوط ونقله بأمانة ليس "مجرد نسخ"؛ بل هو العمل الأساس في التحقيق. وظني أن "المحقق" الذي لا يمر بهذه المرحلة ولا يكابد متاعبها ومصاعبها، يصعب عليه فيما بعد اكتناه دقائق المخطوط أو فك مبهماته. فالمخطوط لا يمحضك صادق الود، ولا يكشف لك عن ذاته إلا إذا وهبته طول المجالسة وإمعان النظر بدل المخالسة. والمخطوط يختلف عن التحفة الأثرية في كون ضابط نصه هو مخرجه إلى الوجود من جديد.
التحقيق: معاينة ومعايشة للمخطوط. التحقيق: معاناة، أشبه ما تكون بمعاناة الباحث عن صديق خالص مخلص. التحقيق: تضحية، بالوقت وبالمال وبالذات... أمَّا أن يأتي من يُشاء أن يكون اسمه على الغلاف، لدواعي تجارية، فيكتفي بـإضافته "لمسته الخاصة" –على حد تعبير أخينا العنابي- فليعذرني إذا قلت له إن هذه المقاربات "اللمسية" (مع اعتذارنا للحبيب اللمسي) هي التي جنت على التحقيق والمحققين.
وليعذرني الإخوة الأفاضل أيضا إذا أبديت تحفظي المبدئي على طريقة تناول الموضوع. فالتركيز على أقضل المحققين هو الذي من شأنه الإيصال إلى مثل هذه الانزلاقات. عندما يطرح الموضوع بهذا الشكل، فكأننا ندعو إلى وضع قائمة حصرية تضم أسماء معينة، تصبح فيما بعد وكأنها "ماركة مسجلة"، مُنحت لها "شهادة عصمة". وهذا لا يختلف عن آليات صنع "النجومية" في مجالات أخرى. فهي تبدأ بالإشادة بالجودة، ثم تتطور إلى التكريس للمشاد به وكأنه الوحيد ولا أحد غيره في هذا المجال، وبعدئذ تنقلب الصورة فيصبح جمهور القراء يبحث فقط عن الأسماء المكرس لها؛ وهذا ينتهي بنا إلى نظرية "الجمهور عاوز كده"!
أسماء المحققين الذين تخاطفتهم أو تتخاطفهم دور النشر مروا بهذه المراحل. وفي الدوامة، الكل معذور، وجميعهم لا عذر له: مشاهير المحققين، ودور النشر، والمحققون الأخفياء... معذورون، لأنهم ضحايا مأساة لم يتسببوا فيها بشكل مباشر. ولا عذر لهم، لأن واجبهم الشرعي والعلمي والأخلاقي يقتضي عكس ذلك تماما.
ورأيي أن مسألة التحقيق تتجاوزنا، وتتجاوز المحققين، وتتجاوز دور النشر.. المسألة تحتاج إلى إرساء مشروع شامل وجاد، يشرف عليه ويموِّله مجموع الدول الإسلامية، من أجل إقامة مؤسسة علمية رسمية، غير ربحية، تعنى بإعادة تحقيق معظم ما نشر من تراثنا، لا سيما ما يتعلق منه بالجانب الشرعي. وأن تكون مهمة هذه المؤسسة مهمة ضابطة وضبطية. ومعنى ذلك أن يتفق الباحثون في كنفها على وضع معايير تحقيقية تكون بمثابة الضابط لدى المتلقي وتكون لها قيمة مرجعية (valeur normative). ومعنى أن تكون ضبطية هو أن تتنازل عن حقوقها لكافة دور النشر، شرط أن تلتزم هذه الدور التزاما وفيا بما تنتجه. ومقتضى هذا أن يعاد النظر من الناحية القانونية في عديد من القوانين المتعلقة بحقوق وحريات النشر فيما يتعلق بالكتاب الديني التراثي.
لذا أقترح على الإخوة الأفاضل أن يتحول الموضوع إلى المحاور التالية:
_ منهج التحقيق وضوابطه.
_ مدارس التحقيق وأعلامها.
_ ثغرات التحقيق وأخطاء المحققين.
_ منهج المستشرقين في التحقيق، ما له وما عليه.
أما أن نظل نحوم في متاهة الأحكام الذوقية الذاتية، المتراوحة بين "أعجبني" و"لم يعجبني"، فإننا لن نحل الإشكال الحقيقي المرتبط بالموضوع. ولأنني "شاكريّ" الهوى والمشرب، فإنني أصارحكم أن كل ما عدا تحقيقاته لا يملؤ عيني. ومع ذلك ففي العين متسع، وفي البال أيضا... ومن يرى عكس ذلك يكون قد ضيَّق واسعا وضيّع علما نافعا.
وفي الأخير، أرجو من الأخت الفاضلة أن تتقبل مني هذه الاستدراكات:
1_ قولك عن علي سامي النشار: "فلسفي (كذا) ، لا تحقيقات له". بل له تحقيقات، منها: مجموع من رسائل السلف (الرد على الجهمية للدارمي، وخلق أفعال العباد للبخاري...إلخ) نشر تحت عنوان: "عقائد السلف". وله أيضا: تحقيق "الشامل في أصول الدين" (المتبقي منه) لإمام الحرمين. وكذا "فرق وطبقات المعتزلة" لابن المرتضى، و"اعتقادات فرق المسلمين والمشركين" للرازي، و"الشهب اللامعة في السياسة النافعة" للمالقي، و"بدائع السلك في طبائع الملك" لابن الأزرق، و"السياسة الشرعية" لابن تيمية. أقول هذا، بغض النظر عن القيمة العلمية لتحقيقاته...
2_ قولك عن عائشة عبد الرحمن: "تحقيقها لكتاب واحد أو اثنين ، ولو أجادت تحقيقهما ، لا يجعلها من محققي الكتب". أضيف: بل أربعة كتب. كما أنني لا أشاطرك الرأي، فغالبا ما تكون تحقيقات أصحاب "الآحاد" و"المثاني" من أجود التحقيقات، ويستحق أصحابها لقب "محقق" عن جدارة. فالعبرة ليست بالكثرة، بل بالجودة. صحيح أن التحقيق فن وتخصص قائم بذاته، ولكنه في الغالب لا يكون التوفيق حليفه إلا إذا كان صاحبه متضلعا من العلم المتعلق بالمخطوط المحقق أو متخصصا فيه، حيث أننا لو تصورناه متخصصا في علم آخر وحقق كتابا في ذلك العلم، لتصورنا تحقيقه بالجودة نفسها. وهكذا هو شأن "بنت الشاطئ" بالنسبة لأبي العلاء المعري.
3_ أقترح أن تضعي لنا قاموسا يعرِّف بألفاظ النقد لديك، مثل: "ليس بذاك"، و"جيد" وما الفرق بينه وبين "مجيد" و"رائع"... وأقترح أن تثريه بعبارات أخرى، مثل: "حاطب ليل"، "له مناكير"، "متقن"، "ضابط وله تقييدات حسان" (ابتسامة)... إلخ.
4_ تمنيت لو تجنبت بعض العبارات، مثل نعت بعضهم باللصوصية أو السرقة وغير ذلك... وأسلوب كاتب هذه السطور ليس أقل حدة، لكن هناك عبارات تؤدي المعنى نفسه دون أن تصدم القارئ أو تجعله يهوِّن من أحكامك العلمية.. فلك أن تقولي: "هو عالة على فلان" أو "سلخ تحقيق غيره سلخا" أو "استنسخه استنساخا" "أو نظر إليه بعين خزراء" أو "معظم بضاعنه من دكان فلان" (ابتسامة)... وما إلى ذلك.

غفر الله لنا جميعا، وستر عوراتنا، وتداركنا بلطفه...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لا يليق بطالب العلم أن يهجم على العلم هكذا هجوم

والكلام عن المحققين والطبعات يكاد يكون علما مستقلا 
فإذا لم يكن المتكلم فيه معروفا به وبممارسته له عند أهل العلم وطلابه لم يقبل كلامه 
ولا يصح الحكم فيه بمثال أو اثنين 
كما ينبغي أن يكون الحاكم فيه على علم متين بهذا الفن
وبالجملة التريث التريث والتحقيق التحقيق والتدقيق التدقيق في مثل هذه الأمور مع الصدق والإخلاص

----------


## أبو عبد المحسن العنابي

أخي الواحدي حفظك الله
قد كنت مثلك أرى أن جميع من ملك مكتب تحقيق فهو على أقل تقدير آكل لجهود غيره 
ولما سافرت بحمد الله إلى مصر ورأيت أصحاب دور التحقيق عن كثب وسألت بعض المشايخ الفضلاء ورأيت ما يعانون، تغيرت نظرتي ولو جزئيا، وذكرت كلامي السابق لأنني رأيت أن معظم الذين كتبوا في موضوع مكاتب التحقيق يكتبون بحرقة لا نلومها عليهم لأنهم ربما كانوا ضحايا
فأنا يا أخي الواحدي صاحب مكتبة ودار نشر، وكنت أود فتح مكتب تحقيق أجمع فيه جهد الطلبة المشتت ويكون حافز المال مدعاة لاكتمال تحقيقاتهم وأعمالهم العلمية، فيسر الله لي إلتقاء أحد الفضلاء ممن يملك مكتبا منذ أكثر من اثني عشرة سنة، فرأيت معاناته ورغبته في إيقاف المكتب لأمور ذكرتها سابقا، لذلك فإني رغبت عن هذه الفكرة مؤقتا.
أما المعاناة في النسخ ومعايشة المخطوط وغير ما ذكرت حفظك الله، فلست أهلا لأنني في بداية الطلب، ولعلي بعد أن ترسخ قدمي في هذا العلم يصير وقتي ضيقا، فبينما أحقق مخطوطا، أكلف ناسخا بنسخ مخطوط آخر، ثم يضيق وقتي أكثر فأوكل أحدا بالبحث عن صحة العزو، ثم يضيق أكثر ... وأكثر...، لا أدري.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> انْجُ سعد.. فقد هلك سعيد!أوافقك الرأي، أختنا الفاضلة. وقد يبدو في كلامك حدة وتجن، لكنه لا يبدو كذلك إلا لواحد من ثلاثة:
> 1-	تلميذ أو صديق لأحد الذين ذكرتهم، يتعصب له مخلصا أو لحاجة في نفسه يؤمِّل قضاءها "وتحقيقها".
> 2-	ناشر أو صاحب "مكتب تحقيق" يتعامل بالطريقة التي أدنتها، فهي تسوء قوما وتسر آخرين، لا نعلمهم؛ الله يعلمهم.
> 3-	متفرغ للتحقيق يرى نفسه دون الذين ذكرتهم، فهو ينافح عنهم خشية انتقال لهب النقد إلى وَرَقِه ووَرِقه. 
> ولا تسأليني: "ما شر الثلاثة؟" فلا أنا ولا "أمّ عمرو" يمكننا الجواب عن ذلك...
> .


سامحك الله يا واحدي على سوء ظنكِ بإخوتك !! وقد علم الله : أنني ما شاركتُ هنا : إلا لأجل الذبِّ عن عرض مَن لو جهدتَ أنت والأخت الفاضلة جهدكما ، ثم جهدتما جهدكما : ما بلغ سعيكما لنصرة هذا الدين مثلما بلغ سعي هذا الذي تتلذَّذون بمضغ لحمه !! وتكتحلون بعبيط دمه !! وأنا أكاد أوافقكما الرأي على كثير مما تقولانه ، فلا يخفى أن الدخن كثير !! لكن دون مساس بمرِّ الوقيعة في أمثال ( الشيخ مشهور ) الذي ما قابلته ولا رأيته ولا سمعتُ صوته عمري كله !! لكن نهلتُ من معين تعليقاته التي هي في حلوق البعض غُصَّة !! ثم هذا الرجل وصفه غير واحد بالعلم والفهم ، فينبغي الترفٌُّق والحذر في نقده وتقييمه كله !! ومثله جماعة ممن نالهم سهام الأخت الفاضلة !! وهي على الحق في أكثر ما قالت ، بل فيه كله إلا قليلا !! فكان يحسنُ بالأخ الواحدي - حياه الله - أن يلج سريعا إلى مواطن النظر في نقدها دون الغمز من نيَّات غيره من إخوانه كلهم بلا مثنويّة !! وأن يكفَّ عنهم غرب لسانه ، ويستعدي عقله على غاربات ظنونه وأوهامه !! موقنا : بأن في بني عمه رمَّاحا !! ومن جرَّ ذيل الناس بباطل، جرُّوا ذيوله بحق !!  وسامح الله الجميع ...

----------


## الواحدي

الأخ الكريم النوراني: سلام الله عليك.
لم أسئ الظن بأحد، لعلمي أن (الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا). ولم أشر بكلامي إلى واحد من أعضاء المنتدى، ولم يدر ذلك بخلدي. ولم أذكُر بذمٍّ محققا باسمه. وغاية ما في الأمر أنني أوردت تقسيما احتماليا لأصناف المنافحين عن تقاليد منحرفة في عالم التحقيق. قناعتي أن هذه التقاليد منحرفة، وأن المكرس لها هو المال والشهرة وانعدام الأمانة العلمية. هذه قناعتي، ومن حقي إثباتها والدفاع عنها.
لذا، فإنني في غاية الحيرة والعجب من كلامك ومن قاموسك الحربي (الجهد، مضغ اللحم، الاكتحال بالدم، جر الذيول)... وكأنك تخاطب شخصا ينتمي إلى قبيلة بدائية من آكلي لحوم البشر! فلم أجد شيئا من ذلك في كلامي؛ اللهم إلا إذا كنتَ ممن يقرؤون ما بين السطور بنظاراتهم الخاصة! فإذا كان الأمر كذلك، أبشِّرك بأنك أهل للتحقيق...
فكوني أوافق الأخت الفاضلة الرأي، لا يعني أنني أوافقها الرأي كله، ولا أنني أقرها على أسلوبها بمنظار علمي بحت.. ولكن دعني أصارحك أن أسلوبها بألفاظه وعباراته لا يصدمني ولا يؤرق ضميري؛ فهو في الغالب قرينة حدة ذكاء وحصافة عقل وطول تجربة. وهي لا تحكم على الأشخاص، بل على منتجاتهم الفكرية المعروضة للبيع في السوق. وفي هذا المجال، لا مجال لغفلة الصالحين ولا لحسن النية؛ بل الكلمة مسؤولية منوطة بالأكفاء. فالسطو يسمَّى سطوا، والغش غشا، والحشو حشوا. والنقد المتحامل لا ينقص من قيمة المجيد، كما أن المدح المحابي لن يزيد من قيمة الرديء.
ويعلم الله أن لدي عشرات الأمثلة عن دوائر السطو والاستغلال والابتزاز والتدليس في دنيا التحقيق، إلا أنني آثرت عدم ذكر الأسماء، أسماء دور النشر وأسماء المحققين؛ لأن هدفي (وأظنه هدفك أيضا) هو الإسهام في اقتراح مشروع يعود بالفائدة على الجميع في هذا المجال. ولكنني لا أصادر آراء من يرون وجوب فضح مرتزقة التحقيق ولا أدينهم، إذا كان كلامهم عن بينة وبصيرة وبرهان.
إذن، هوِّن عليك أخي النوراني! ما أنا بالعادي ولا المستعدي؛ بل مجرد عابر سبيل، أقولها وأمشي...
أما الأخ الفاضل أبو عبد المحسن العنابي، فإنني أشكر إليه حسن التفاته وجميل أدبه. وأوضح فقط (ولعلي سأكرر كلامي وكلام الأخت) أن العيب ليس في مكاتب التحقيقق ولا في التحقيق الجماعي. لكن يعاب عليهم إغفال أصحاب الجهد الحقيقي في الغالب الأعم.
أمّا عن الطريقة التي أشرت في آخر كلامك إلى أنك قد تلجأ إليها عند الاضطرار، فدعني أصارحك أنها غير علمية. فقراءة المخطوط ونسخه لا تكون إلا بفهم؛ وأنت حينها بين خيارين: إما أن تعتمد فهم الناسخ، وإما أن تراجع ما فهمه. وفي الحلة الأولى، سيكون هو الذي قام بإخراج المخطوط ونفض عنه الغبار وضبطه. أما في الحالة الثانية، فتكون هدرت وقت وجهد الناسخ، لأنك ستصطر إلى مقارنة المخطوط بالنسخة كلمة كلمة وحرفا حرفا. والأمر نفسه ينطبق على العزو والتخريج وما إلى ذلك...
وإذا كان لا مناص من هذا النهج، لاعتبارات ما زالت أجهلها إن شئت الصدق، فلا بد من الإشارة على غلاف الكتاب إلى كل ذي جهد وجهده.
واعذرني –رعاك الله- إذا ما صدر عني كلام يوحي ظاهره الإساءة أو التعريض. فما أسأت الظن قط في واحد من المساهمين في هذا المنتدى المبارك، لعلمي أن الجميع ينشد الخير وأن الجميع له أجر الاجتهاد.
وبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> لم أسئ الظن بأحد، لعلمي أن (الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا). ولم أشر بكلامي إلى واحد من أعضاء المنتدى، ولم يدر ذلك بخلدي. ولم أذكُر بذمٍّ محققا باسمه. وغاية ما في الأمر أنني أوردت تقسيما احتماليا لأصناف المنافحين عن تقاليد منحرفة في عالم التحقيق. قناعتي أن هذه التقاليد منحرفة، وأن المكرس لها هو المال والشهرة وانعدام الأمانة العلمية. هذه قناعتي، ومن حقي إثباتها والدفاع عنها.
> لذا، فإنني في غاية الحيرة والعجب من كلامك ومن قاموسك الحربي (الجهد، مضغ اللحم، الاكتحال بالدم، جر الذيول)... وكأنك تخاطب شخصا ينتمي إلى قبيلة بدائية من آكلي لحوم البشر! فلم أجد شيئا من ذلك في كلامي؛ اللهم إلا إذا كنتَ ممن يقرؤون ما بين السطور بنظاراتهم الخاصة! فإذا كان الأمر كذلك، أبشِّرك بأنك أهل للتحقيق...
> .


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التهكُّم بأخيك يا عبد الله !!
وكون لك الحق في إبداء قناعتك بما ذكرته : لا يعني أن لا يبدو في خطوات كلامك - أنت والأخت - بارقات توقير أهل العلم ممن تنتقد كتبهم ، وتُشير بِمُرِّ نقدك  إلى أشخاصهم تلويحا لا تصريحا !! فإن لم ينتهض مثلي : للذود عن حياض بعض هؤلاء السادة مما يُفهم من سوء صنيعك أنت وغيرك هنا الإغضاء منهم !! : فسوف يطمّ السيل على الوادي ، وتظهر عقارب البوادي !! وينعق الناعقون بما يروق لهم ويحلو !! وقد قلتُ لك- تلويحا- بكوني لستُ من أنصار أحدٍ ممن تُعتَرَكُ آذانُهم هنا بأناملَ لا تعرفُ سوى العَركِ إصلاحا !! فإن أبيتَ إلا سلوك ذلك الطريق الوعر ، فنفسك هلكت َ !! وعلى الأبرياء جنيتَ !! ولا أبقاني الله إن بقيتَ !!
وأخبرك : أن لي قواميس كثيرة : هي مسخّرة بأمر الملك الوهاب ، وكأنها رياحه التي تجري بأمره رخاء حيثُ أصاب !! قد أعددتُها لنصرة الإسلام والدين ، وهيَّأتُها لتكون قارعة المعتدين !! وأعيذك الله من لفحاتها ، وأسأله أن يجيرك من نار لهيبها !!وليجرِّب كل متهوِّر حظه منها ما شاء !!
وسامح الله الجميع ، وغفر لمشايخنا وأساتذتنا وأصحاب الحقوق علينا ، ونسأله ان يجعلنا من الشاكرين للعلم وأهله ...

----------


## الواحدي

الأخ النوراني، نوَّر الله بصائرنا جميعا: لا تغضب! لا تغضب! لا تغضب!
هل تكلمتُ بلغة أخرى غير العربية؟ هل ألغزتُ أو أبهمتُ؟ ما أنصفتَ والله!
وإنني لأحمد الله على أنني أكلمك على بعد آلاف الأميال، فكيف لو كنا وجها لوجه!
وإني لأشكرك لك لطفك، فقد تنازلتَ عن "مضغ اللحم" إلى "عرك الآذان". وهذه مكرمة تحسَب لك، لن ينافسك فيها أحد...
ثم قل لي بالله عليك: من هم هؤلاء السادة الذين تتوهم أنني أنتقص منهم؟ وهل ورد ذكرهم في كلامي؟
ماذا أصابك أخانا النوراني؟ 
إننا نتناقش حول ظاهرة محددة ونتبادل وجهات النظر. ولم أتعرض بالإساءة لأي واحد ممن "تذود عن حياضهم"! فماذا دهاك؟
وهذا لا يعني الانتقاص من أجلّة المحققين ولا تجاهل جهودهم المباركة، فلولا هؤلاء لما عرفنا أولئك.. فافهم عني، زادك الله علما وحلما!
وفوق ذلك كله تصفني بالمتهور! وتهددني بالسيول والعقارب وبرياح سخرت لك تجري حيث تشاء!
وتقول في الأخير: "لا أبقاني الله إن بقيتَ"، وكأنها معركة حياة أو موت! وجوابي لك، بكل مودة، هو قول الشاعر:
وأجر من مات تلقى ---- تعيش أنت وتبقى!!
أخي النوراني: أشفق على نفسك، ولاتزدها عنتا على عنت. فما أنا إلا عابر سبيل، قلتها ومشيت. فرد على الكلام باعتراض متجرد نافع، أو فارض من الغنيمة بنصيب القانع. وأنت في الحالتين مأجور أو معذور.
واعلم أنني لن أرد على كلامك إذا استمر على هذا الشكل، فكل يعمل على شاكلته، وكل ميسَّر لِما خُلِق له.
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

أعتذر إليك أخي ( الواحدي ) فتقبَّل مني !! وأتأسَّفُ عما بدر فاصفح عنِّي !! وأستسمحكُ : العفو عن هنات أخيك !! فما أراني إلا وقد غضبتُ !! 
وقولك لي : ( وإنني لأحمد الله على أنني أكلمك على بعد آلاف الأميال، فكيف لو كنا وجها لوجه! ) فأخبرك : أني لو قابلتك لأخذتُ بيدك والتزمتُك ، بل وقبَّلتُ رأسك حتى ترضى !! ومثلك لا يُبغض إن شاء الله ...
ولكن ما حيلتي ؟ وأنا أشمُّ من حروف كلامك - وكلام بنت الخير - عدم توقير بعض أهل العلم !! أو إقرارك للأخت على بعض ذلك !! 
واعذرني مرة أخرى !! فإني لم أرَ في كلماتك - ولا كلمات الأخت - : الإنصاف بشأن بعض السادة المنتَقَدين !!
وجزاكما الله خيرا على كل حال ، وأخبركما أني لا أزال أحبكما في الله .. حباً على قدر وصف أبي الطيِّب له إذ قال : 
وما أنا بالباغي على الحب رشوة ... ضعيف هوى يبغى عليه ثواب !!
وكتبه أخوك العاثر : القاهري الموسوم بـ ( النوراني ) سامحه الله ...

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله رب العالمين.
أخي الفاضل النوراني: سلام الله عليك.
أحبَّك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه، ولك مني خالص الود والإخاء.
ماذا عساني أقول؟ كلامك أخجلني، فاحتبست ألفاظ تجاوزتها المعاني.. وإن الظن بك لحسن، ولعل العثار كان مني؛ فكل ابن آدم خطّاء... 
ولا تعزم لنا عذراً فإنّا ----- نُجِلُّك عن مقامِ الإعتذارِ
سامحنا الله جميعاً، وغفر لنا، وبصّرنا بعيوبنا، وأنزل السكينة على قلوبنا، وأزال منها العداوة والبغضاء والشحناء، وأدام المحبة بيننا في ظل محبته.
أخوك المفضي إليك بمكنون احترامه وتقديره: الواحدي، عفا الله عنه.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> الحمد لله رب العالمين.
> أخي الفاضل النوراني: سلام الله عليك.
> أحبَّك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه، ولك مني خالص الود والإخاء.
> ماذا عساني أقول؟ كلامك أخجلني، فاحتبست ألفاظ تجاوزتها المعاني.. وإن الظن بك لحسن، ولعل العثار كان مني؛ فكل ابن آدم خطّاء... 
> ولا تعزم لنا عذراً فإنّا ----- نُجِلُّك عن مقامِ الإعتذارِ
> سامحنا الله جميعاً، وغفر لنا، وبصّرنا بعيوبنا، وأنزل السكينة على قلوبنا، وأزال منها العداوة والبغضاء والشحناء، وأدام المحبة بيننا في ظل محبته.
> أخوك المفضي إليك بمكنون احترامه وتقديره: الواحدي، عفا الله عنه.


حيَّاك الله أخي الكريم : لكن يبدو أن الأخت ( بنت الخير ) قد أشعلت فتيل الحرب بيننا ثم هربت !! (ابتسامة ) 
وظاهر من كلامك الأخير  : التأدُّب ودماثة الأخلاق : إزاء تطاولي عليك !! 
فأرجو أن يكون اعتذاري لك : قد طيَّب خاطرك ، وأذهب وحَر صدرك إن شاء الله ..
وأرجو من الأعضاء : الصبر والتحمُّل لما قد يُوجد في كلام ذلك العبد المتجنِّي !! من القسوة والغلظة عند النقد !! فربما كان ذلك من تلك العلقة السوداء في قلبي التي هي حظ الشيطان من ابن آدم !! فـ 
          أنا المكدِّي وابن المكدِّي ********* وهكذا كان أبي وجدِّي !!...

----------


## محماس بن داود

السلام عليكم

إخواني الكرام، لما سألت عن المحققين كان في بالي أن أجمع أسماء أفضلهم لأركز على ما أخرجوه من كتب تنفعني وتنفع الإخوة بدل شراء ذات الكتب لمحققين آخرين، والذين ذكرتهم في أول مشاركة هم أفضل من أعرف، ولست من أهل الخبرة في المجال فأردت أن أستفيد من إخواني. وكنت عزمت أن أجمع قائمة هنا وغيرها من القوائم التي عندي فأخرجها حتى يستفيد منها الجميع، وخاصة طلبة العلم المبتدئين الذين لم يُكوّنوا مكتباتهم بعد، فقد عانيت كثيراً وأهدرت الكثير من الأموال بسبب عدم معرفتي لمثل هذه الأمور، ولا أريد أن يقع بعض إخواني فيما وقعت فيه.

الموضوع خرج عن إطاره، فلو عاد التركيز على أصله حتى نستفيد من أهل الخبرة.

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## بنت الخير

اللهم تقبل من محسننا ، وتجاوز عن مسيئنا

أخي الكريم النوراني: أنا ما أشعلت حربا ، ولا هربت ، غاية ما في الأمر : أني ذكرت حكماً اعتمد على نظري وفهمي ، قد أكون مصيبة فيه ، وهذه قناعتي ، لذا قلت: حكمت حكما ، فهو حكم خاص بي ، عرفته بتمرسي مع كتابات هؤلاء ومقارنتها بغيرها ، وحكمي هذا ليس حكما عاماً ، ولا ملزما لغيري ، إنما هو لك ولغيرك محض رأي ، فإن وافقتني عليه أو على أكثره ، فذلك ما أريد ، وإن خالفتني في جميعه أو أكثره ، فلا تثريب عليَّ ولا عليك ، فكلامي ليس قرآنا ، بل بحث بأصول أنتجت حكما اجتهاديا ، لك أن توافقني أو تخالفني عليه .
وأما عن زعمك الهرب، فاعلم أخي الفاضل أن سوء الظن ليس من شيمة أهل العلم وطلابه ، والظن أكذب الحديث ، وغاية ما في الأمر أني لا ادخل على مواقع الشبكة بانتظام.
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> وأما عن زعمك الهرب، فاعلم أخي الفاضل أن سوء الظن ليس من شيمة أهل العلم وطلابه ، والظن أكذب الحديث ، وغاية ما في الأمر أني لا ادخل على مواقع الشبكة بانتظام.
> أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه .



رويدكِ يا أمة الله !! إنما كنتُ أُسرِّي عن أخي ( الواحدي ) بمثل تلك الكلمات التي أغضبتكِ !! ولم يكن لسوء الظن بكِ من سبيل أصلا !! 
ونسأل الله العافية في القول والعمل 
وبعد اللَّتيَا والَّتي : فالمأمول من الأخت الفاضلة : الإجابة على رجائي المطروح حول موضوع : ( أفضل دور النشر ) 
ونسأل الله حسن الختام ، فإنه خير مسئول على الدوام ... وهو المستعان لا رب سواه ...

----------


## بنت الخير

> اللهم تقبل من محسننا ، وتجاوز عن مسيئنا


أسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## مكيات

ما بال من ذكر التحقيق والمحققون أغفلوا اسم (د.محمد الهادي أبو الأجفان)
من تحقيقاته : عقد الجواهر الثمينة في مذهب عالم المدينة لابن شاس ، النظر في أحكام النظر للقباب ، وكتاب لابن راشد القفصي نسيت اسمه وكتاب للمكناسي لعله الكليات ، وانتصار الفقير السالك لشمس الدين الراعي والفروق للدمشقي وكتاب للونشريسي نسيته كذلك ....
يارباه اغفر له وارحمه واجزه خير الجزاء .

----------


## ابـوالـبـراء

اذا ذكر المحققون فلا تنسون
1_ المحدث/ عبدالعزيز الطريفي
2_ نظر الفـريـابـي

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> عبد السلام هارون ومحي الدين عبد الحميد : كسائر محققي دار الكتب كالإبياري والبجاوي ومحمد أبو الفضل وغيرهم ، وعملهم قاصر على ضبط النصوص .



الأخت الفاضلة (بنت الخير) هذا هو لب التحقيق وأصله ، وغيره يُعدُ حشوًا مكملًا فانتبهي! يرحمك الله
وقد ساءني جدًا ما كتبت وتجشمك هذا الأمر وخاصة تصنيفك لهذا وتخصيصك لذاك وحكمك وكأن لسان حالك يقول: "
*أنا جذيلها المحكك وعذيقها المرجب"*
فحنانيك أختاه ، وتريثي
*والله المستعان!!*

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

السلام عليكم
 ما ذكرته الاخت بنت الخير صحيح من نفخ للكتب بلا طائل بل للغرض التجاري وهذا واضح جدا لمن يتعامل مع الكتب 
والاخت الكريمة لم تنتقد الاشخاص لذاتهم بل تكلمت عن أعمالهم من وجهة نظرها كما فعل الشيخ بكر ابوزيد رحمه الله
لما تكلم عن الكتب المنتقدة لعلماء الحتابلة وبعض أصحاب الكتب المنتقدة من كبار الحنابلة رحمهم الله 
    ملحوظة:
1ـ من لديه مكتب لتحقيق الكتب يقوم عليها عدة أشخاص وهو يتابع العمل من أوله الى آخره أوينظر للعمل 
  بعد إكتماله لا يجوز له أن يكتب على طرة الكتاب  تحقيق أو تحقيق وتعليق أو أعده وخرج أحاديثه ونحو هذه العبارة
 ومن كتب مثل هذه العبارات من هذا عمله فهو متشبع بما لم يعطى كما في الحديث
بل يكتب عليه إشــراف فلان بن فلان 
2ـ ما رأي الأخت الكريمة والأخوة الكرام بتحقيقات بشير عيون على الروض المربع وبعض كتب ابن القيم رحمه الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> من لديه مكتب لتحقيق الكتب يقوم عليها عدة أشخاص وهو يتابع العمل من أوله الى آخره أوينظر للعمل    بعد إكتماله لا يجوز له أن يكتب على طرة الكتاب  تحقيق أو تحقيق وتعليق أو أعده وخرج أحاديثه ونحو هذه العبارة
>  ومن كتب مثل هذه العبارات من هذا عمله فهو متشبع بما لم يعطى كما في الحديث
> بل يكتب عليه إشــراف فلان بن فلان


جزاك الله خيرا أبا رغد، وهذا أمر ابتلي به أصحاب مكاتب التحقيق وبعض أهل الفضل، إلا من رحم ربي.
نسأل الله أن يردهم إلى الحق ردًّا جميلا.

----------


## أبو الخل

أخي الكريم
خلاصة القول في ذلك بأن المحققين طبقات في :
- العلم : فبعضهم أعلم من بعض
- الضبط والإتقان : فيعضهم أكثر ضبطاً للنص من بعض وأكثر إتقاناً لتجويد النص
- فهم النص : فبعضهم أكثر فهماً للنص من بعضهم الآخر
- التعليق على النص : فبعضهم يملك من السعة في إثقال الحواشي على الزائد ، منهم عن علم ومنهم عن ادّعاء ، ومنهم من يتحجم عن إثقال حواشيه .
- وكثير من العلماء لايُحسِنون ضبط النص ،
- وكثير ممن يُحسن ضبط النص لايُحسن التعليق عليه ،
- وكثير منهم يُعلّق على النص بغير هدى ،
- وكثير منهم لايُحسن قراءة المخطوط ورموز النسّاخ . 
- ولولا علمي بأنّ لحوم العلماء مسمومة لضربت أمثلة على ذلك ، 
- ويُنظر في ذلك كتاب الأستاذ إياد خالد الطباع "منهج تحقيق المخطوطات" على الرابط
- http://www.furat.com/index.php?page=bookinfo&b_id=13139

----------


## أبو عبد الله الديري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خلتني _أيها الإخوة_ عندما رأيت مشاركات بعض الأفاضل هنا أمام جهابذة نقاد، وتخيلت أو خيل إلي أن الإمام شعبة وابن معين وأضرابهما وقفوا يصنفون طبقات المحققين في عصرنا البائس هذا، نعم التحقيق صار (صنعة) يمتهنها ضعاف طلبة العلم، بل وعوام الناس وجهالهم، وصار تقييم المحقيين عند فلان وفلانة من طلبة العلم( الضعاف منهم والراسخين) يشمل الصالح من المحققين والطالح منهم، وضاعت الأمة في لغو مكرور، وأفقد همج هامج من الناس ثقة كثرة كاثرة من طلبة العلم بعلماء محققين من أمثال بعض من ذكر عند الأخت المشار إليها بالبنان عند الكثير من المطالعين هنا ممن لم يعرف قدر تحقيق بعض الأماثل المذكورين عندها، فضلا عن أشخاصهم.
_إن مفهوم التحقيق والمراد منه غامض عند كثير من الناس، مما ينبني عليه إساءة في الأحكام التي تطلق على هذا المحقق أو ذاك، ولذا فإن البحث في ماهيته ومراد المحقق من نشر الكتاب سيقلل الكثير من اللغو حول بعض المحققين المذكورين.
_ إن المراس في العلم يقلل من كثرة التشغيب بأمثال عبارات(مطاطة) تفقد عند جمع من الناس الثقة بمصداقية ما نشره محققه.
_إن العلم لا يزيد صاحبه إلا أدبا، وحسن تأدب مع ما قام به هؤلاء المحققون(ولا أعني كلهم؛فإن بعض من ذكر يصح تصنيفه في طبقات المغفلين والسارقين) = من نشر تراث هذه الأمة، ممن ما لو اجتمع أهل هذا الملتقى المبارك في سنين لما أخرجوه، ولما تتلمذ وأفاد منها_أي كتبهم المنشورة_ هذا الأخ أو الأخت، ففضلهم على كل طالب علم واضح لا ينكر جهودهم في نشر التراث إلا أكمه أو معاند ثرثار، يحب التشغيب وكثرة القيل والقال، وغير ذلك.
أسأل الله أن لا يكون قد فهم عني أحد تنقص إنسان بعينه، فالأمر جلل،  وهو أعظم من أن تحصره هذه السطور، ولينظر مطالعها بعين الانصاف، وليجتنب الاعتساف، والله الموفق لا رب غيره.

----------


## جمال سعدي

بشار عواد معروف
باسم الجوابرة
محمد علي فركوس
عبد الكريم الخضير
مقبل الوادعي
طارق عوض الله

----------


## أبو حمزة المصري المسلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
إخواني في الله  
 أعتقد أنكم نسيتم الشيخ أبو المعاطي وأخوانه  الأفاضل 
 أصحاب كتاب المسند الجامع
  وموسوعة أقوال أحمد بن حنبل 
 وموسوعة أقوال الإمام الدارقطني
 وأخيرا موسوعة أقوال يحيى بن معين
 وكتاب المنتخب من مسند عبد بن حميد 
 والجامع في الجرح والتعديل
  وتحقيق مسند أحمد طبعة عالم الكتب
 وتحقيق صحيح مسلم طبعة عالم الكتب
 وموطأ مالك طبعة الرسالة 
 وترتيب علل الترمذي الكبير
 وكتاب سبيل الرشاد هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 ويجري حتى علمي تحقيق التاريخ الكبير للبخاري ولا أدري هل طبع أم لا
واشتراكهم مع المكنز في تحقيق النسخة الجديدة للكتب التسعة
وآخيراً عكوفهم منذ سنوات عدة على المسند الجامع المعل أو موسوعة السنة ولا يزال العمل عليها أسأل الله أن ييسر لهم الانتهاء منها

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إخواني في الله 
> أعتقد أنكم نسيتم الشيخ أبو المعاطي وأخوانه الأفاضل 
> أصحاب كتاب المسند الجامع
> وموسوعة أقوال أحمد بن حنبل 
> وموسوعة أقوال الإمام الدارقطني
> وأخيرا موسوعة أقوال يحيى بن معين
> وكتاب المنتخب من مسند عبد بن حميد 
> ...


ما اسم الشيخ أبي المعاطي بالكامل وما تخصصه الشرعي ؟
وهل هو من يكتب بنفس الإسم هنا؟
ومن يعمل معه ممن ذكرت؟
وما مدرستهم المنهجية؟

----------


## جذيل

الاخت بنت الخير 
ما رأيك يتحقيق الوليد الفريان

----------


## جمال سعدي

بنت الشاطئ حققت كتاب مفدمة ابن الصلاح و ليس كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم

----------


## جمال سعدي

وهل من ترجمة لعبد القادر عطا الذي حقق كثير من كتب السنة

----------


## أبو حمزة المصري المسلم

ما اسم الشيخ أبي المعاطي بالكامل وما تخصصه الشرعي ؟
وهل هو من يكتب بنفس الإسم هنا؟
ومن يعمل معه ممن ذكرت؟
وما مدرستهم المنهجية؟

اسم الشيخ : محمود محمد خليل الصعيدي
وهو متخصص في الحديث النبوي الشريف وعلومه

وهو الذي يكتب هنا باسم أبو المعاطي فعلاً 

ويعمل معه مجموعة من الأخوة الأفاضل
الأخوة محمد مهدي السيد رحمه الله ، وأيمن إبراهيم الزاملي ، وأحمد عبد الرازق ، وإبراهيم محمد النوري ، وحسن عبد المنعم شلبي ، وأحمد محمد المراسي ، والأخت أم أسامة أنور عيد ، وأولاد الشيخ وبناته وأزواج بناته ، هؤلاء من أعرفهم 

منهجه في الحديث عدم الاحتجاج بالحديث الضعيف مهما تعددت طرقه ، ويتبع بذلك الأئمة المتقدمين كالإمام البخاري وأبو حاتم وأبو زرعة الرازيان ومن عاصرهم ومن أتى بعدهم وينتهي بالإمام الدارقطني ، لو قرأت كتبه ودرستها لوجدت منهجه مشابه لمنهج أئمة العلم المتقدمين لا يخرج عنهم

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> ....
> منهجه في الحديث عدم الاحتجاج بالحديث الضعيف مهما تعددت طرقه ، ويتبع بذلك الأئمة المتقدمين كالإمام البخاري وأبو حاتم وأبو زرعة الرازيان ومن عاصرهم ومن أتى بعدهم وينتهي بالإمام الدارقطني ، لو قرأت كتبه ودرستها لوجدت منهجه مشابه لمنهج أئمة العلم المتقدمين لا يخرج عنهم


وما منهجهم في سائر العلوم الفقه والدعوة وغيرها؟

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

> الأخ الفاضل ، معذرة تأخرت كثيرًا في التعقيب على مشاركتك بسبب بعض المشاغل .
> الدكتور علي سامي النشار أستاذ ورئيس قسم الفلسفة الإسلامية بكلية الآداب جامعة الأسكندرية ولم أقف على من نعته بـ(الشيخ) قبلك فإن قصدت ذلك لسنه فلا بأس .
> وأما عن تحقيقاته فلا أذكر له شيئًا ، وإنما اشتهر الدكتور بكتابيه : ((نشأة الفكر الفلسفي في الإسلام)) ، و((مناهج البحث عند مفكري الإسلام)) وليس الرجل معدودًا في المحققين للتراث حسب معرفتي ، والرجل مع ثنائه العاطر على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فمعلوماتي أنه أشعري في المعتقد ، والله أعلم .


له تحقيق على الشامل للجويني و له تحقيق لمجموعة من رسائل الاعتقاد السلفية شاركه فيها د. عمار طالبي و صدرت بعنوان عقائد السلف جمعوا فيها جزء خلق افعال العباد للبخاري و الرد على المريسي للدارمي و غيرها

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

بالنسبة لبنت الشاطئ فلها فوق ما ذكر رسالة الغفران لأبي العلاء و في مقدمته تحقيقها على رسالة ابن القارح و لها تحقيق على مسائل ابن الازرق لابن عباس مدرج في كتابها الاعجاز البياني في القرآن و تحقيقها مميز على هذه الكتب كلها يدل على تمكن من التراث و اصوله بالاضافة الى بحوثها الاخرى فتؤكد ذلك ايضا و هذا امر لا نقاش فيه 
و أمر التحقيق على ما ذكره الاخ ابو الفرج المنصوري من انه في الحقيقة ما هو الا ضبط النص على الصورة التي كتبه بها مؤلفه اما ما زاد على ذلك من التعليق و الشرح و التخريج = فخارج عن اسم التحقيق و لا يعاب من اقتصر عليه و هذا امر معروف بدهي 
و القول بأن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال و ما اليه فهذا من الكلام الكبير و المعاني الضخمة التي يكثر دورانها على ألسنة من يحسن و من لا يحسن يخفي النكرة نفسه ورائها و تخفي ورائها من البطالة و قلة المعرفة ما لا يعلمه إلا الله فالكتب في الاساس تستمد قيمتها من المؤلف و التحقيق يستمد قيمته من المحقق و لا يعني ذلك العصمة في المؤلف او المحقق فالأصل في المحقق الجيد ان يكون تحقيقه جيدا والاصل في المؤلف المتمكن ان يكون مؤلفه جيدا شأن الثقة في الحديث الاص في حديثه الصحة و لا يعني ذلك العصمة فيه لذلك كان الافضل في تصنيف الكتب ان تصنف حسب المؤلف لا حسب الموضوعات 
و لله در ابي الطيب اذ يقول
و اذا ما خلا الجبان بأرض طلب الطعن وحده و النزالا 
والله المستعان

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

و من المحققين الأفاضل الدكتور النبوي عبدالواحد شعلان محقق العمدة لابن رشيق القيرواني

----------


## عمير الدمشقي

ممن لم يذكر : الشيخ حسين سليم الاسد الداراني ، والشيخ بشير محمد عيون

ولهم من التحقيقات الشيء الكثير

----------

